# Need help trying to figure out Filipino dish



## larry_stewart (Mar 6, 2019)

I dont have much.
Definitely Filipino dish 
(See pics)
From what I can gather from the translator, almost positive flowers and leaves are from a pumpkin.
Obviously mushrooms ( of some sort)
Looks like a soup to me.

Could just be a throw together soup from stuff found in their garden, but for those of you who may be familiar with Filipino cuisine, does this dish look familiar ?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2019)

I''ve had deep fried pumpkin nad squash blossom, and they were delicious.  This rlink is the closest recipe I found, and though not strictly Filipino,  Shares many of the same flaovrs common to that part of the world, except for the tortillas - https://www.petalatino.com/en/recipes/squash-blossom-soup/.

Sp;ain had a very pronounced  influence on Filipino cuisine, as did France.  Take a look and modify as you like.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 12, 2019)

Having been married to, and cooked with, a pinay, I am quite familiar with Pilipino cuisine. The problem with trying to duplicate Pilipino recipes is they change drastically from family to family and sometimes from person to person within one family. For example, one of the simpliest Pilipino dishes is chicken adobo, which is chicken pieces simmered in a vinegar and soy sauce based sauce. Some pan fry the chicken first, then simmer it in the sauce, while others will simmer the chicken in the sauce first, then brown it in a frying pan. Some will add a pinch or two of crushed red pepper to the sauce, while others will leave it out. Some will cut up a whole chicken while others will just use their favorite pieces such as legs and/or thighs. And I don't even want to talk about the type of vinegarto use or the vinegar to soy sauce ratio!

That said, it appears to be a vegetarian version of sinigang, a traditional Pilipino sour soup. Search GOOGLE for vegetarian sinigang recipes, then just add or subtract whatever vegetables you prefer. Just don't leave out the tamarind, That is what gives it the sour taste!


----------

